# New cristobal viv!!!!



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is some pictures of the new cristo pumillio vivarium packed with plants all centered on a huge 30" plus inch hard wood piece
has a mistking plumed up for water will add more pictures when the frogs are added, there still in quarantine and there are seven unsexed! all also add a plant list when I'm done I promise....


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

That's awesome! You should add some small ferns, mosses and maybe miniature orchids around the bromeliads.

Devanny


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Devanny said:


> That's awesome! You should add some small ferns, mosses and maybe miniature orchids around the bromeliads.
> 
> Devanny


I've got two mini orchids if you look close all take close ups soon as they root, any Ideas on moss and ferns, I originally wanted ferns at the base but always have horrible luck!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry I missed those. I would mount some kind of aquatic moss like willow moss and maidenhair fern or those cool rabbits foot fern, even selaginella would look great!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

love it! Get some cool vines to grow up it like Microsorum linguiforme, Cissus amazonica, Scindapsus pictus etc and itll really pop!!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Devanny said:


> Sorry I missed those. I would mount some kind of aquatic moss like willow moss and maidenhair fern or those cool rabbits foot fern, even selaginella would look great!


Thanks I usually just use Java and I'm over it!
Any special requirements for the fern?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Id throw some mini ferns on it! Humata parvula, a small Elaphoglossum, or any of the Microgrammas!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

dart666 said:


> Thanks I usually just use Java and I'm over it!
> Any special requirements for the fern?


I believe as long as you keep the rhizome from getting too wet you should be good, try willow or Christmas moss they look great emersed, p. prostrata would be nice too and it's cheap, I've seen it at home depot.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

also have three of these cool hand made blown glass egg receptacles!!!
Hopefully the maker will chime in because he sells them!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Devanny said:


> I believe as long as you keep the rhizome from getting too wet you should be good, try willow or Christmas moss they look great emersed, p. prostrata would be nice too and it's cheap, I've seen it at home depot.


Thanks all start making a list!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is a picture from Mark who sold the pumillio to me...


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

does anyone on here have pictures of Cristobals they have kept, they seem to be a common pumillio.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Love your set up, good luck


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Josh Cristobals were imported in big numbers early last year, lately not so much, your group came from an import of about 15 total. Your 7 were picked from that group based on no visual imperfections, good pattern, no scars and though thin when I got them all active and feeding. I did see one calling and 2 interacting, so when you get some breeding activity you may want to closely monitor the group.
Lots of litter, probably 2 to 3 times the leaves you currently have and plants for visual barriers will help keep them happy as a group. Maybe some cork bark along the back wall or even some angled so that it can be worked as part of the floor, these guys love to hide when that big hand goes into the tank and bed down in the nooks and cranny's.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Josh Cristobals were imported in big numbers early last year, lately not so much, your group came from an import of about 15 total. Your 7 were picked from that group based on no visual imperfections, good pattern, no scars and though thin when I got them all active and feeding. I did see one calling and 2 interacting, so when you get some breeding activity you may want to closely monitor the group.
> Lots of litter, probably 2 to 3 times the leaves you currently have and plants for visual barriers will help keep them happy as a group. Maybe some cork bark along the back wall or even some angled so that it can be worked as part of the floor, these guys love to hide when that big hand goes into the tank and bed down in the nooks and cranny's.


Good to know! All the frogs are in another viv while I finish this tank, this is just the first round of planting so there should be 6-7 more broms added along with ferns and moss. All order some more leaf litter if you think they would like more to hide in also I most likely will only keep a trio in this tank as soon as I can sex them. Thanks for the great looking frogs Mark!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Coqui said:


> Love your set up, good luck


Thanks! I've always wanted to build a very large vertical viv so I hope it fills in nicely !


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice looking tank, it should look awesome when it's finished and super sweet when it grows in. I do think a couple more stumps or pieces of cork bark would be very nice to fill the tank in, maybe with some larger broms like that N. Jeannie in Mark's picture too.

The frogs are doing great. Most of them seem to be very bold most of the day. Some of them stay perched and just stare at me even when I open the enclosure. They really are very beautiful frogs. I put a glass piece in each tank and they seem to utilize that from time to time as well.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

BrainBug said:


> Nice looking tank, it should look awesome when it's finished and super sweet when it grows in. I do think a couple more stumps or pieces of cork bark would be very nice to fill the tank in, maybe with some larger broms like that N. Jeannie in Mark's picture too.
> 
> The frogs are doing great. Most of them seem to be very bold most of the day. Some of them stay perched and just stare at me even when I open the enclosure. They really are very beautiful frogs. I put a glass piece in each tank and they seem to utilize that from time to time as well.


Right on! I'm glad there doing well and can't wait to get them in there tank, I am in the middle of ordering some more bromeliads along with a few ferns, leaf litter, springtails, and some moss. I want the tank to have the focal point in the center of the tank but it might look good with some half cork in the soil with moss and fern covering it! I cant wait to get pictures of tads in your glass bowls


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Tank update!! more plants! couldn't wait for my shipment monday so I picked up a few on my lunch break, its hard to see because I wasn't able to snap a good shot but one of the new fireballs in the back is over 18inch across!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That looks great....good job.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is a picture of the huge Fireball I picked up and the right side of the tank, sorry the picture is hazy...


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Just added 7 new broms along with three ferns, tropical moss, a ton more leaf litter but most important SPRING TAILS!
Thanks NEHERP!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks really awesome -- great job!

How are you attaching your broms, out of curiosity?

Best,
Ash


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Left side!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Looks really awesome -- great job!
> 
> How are you attaching your broms, out of curiosity?
> 
> ...


There stuck in the wood cracks and on the vines that wrap the wood, also a bit of Sphagnum moss at the bottom of each plant. All take more pictures but the roots from the first set of plants are all ready attaching!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks nice. I am really starting to like the open look.

Here is a couple pics of my cristos and the last is their new tank courtesy of randommind (wes)


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

tarbo96 said:


> Looks nice. I am really starting to like the open look.
> 
> Here is a couple pics of my cristos and the last is their new tank courtesy of randommind (wes)


Nice picts! I actually got the idea from a euro vivarium I had seen on this site on one of those top ten vivs or best all time viv threads, I tried to find a picture of it on google search but I couldn't find it, its just a huge hard wood piece that has to be at least 40 plus inches tall with moss ferns and broms covering it!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Kinda what I'm going for after the plants grow out a bit.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> Looks nice. I am really starting to like the open look.
> 
> Here is a couple pics of my cristos and the last is their new tank courtesy of randommind (wes)


It seems to me that you have stolen my frogs: they are identical!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> It seems to me that you have stolen my frogs: they are identical!


You have any pictures?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

dart666 said:


> Kinda what I'm going for after the plants grow out a bit.


Wow with vivs like that you think the hamster would have gotten something little nicer....


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Wow with vivs like that you think the hamster would have gotten something little nicer....


hahaha didn't even notice that! Wish I had the room for that size vivarium, It looks at least 30 inches plus across.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I had a 36" by 36" by 36" cubed terrarium. So hard to keep humidity up.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

tarbo96 said:


> I had a 36" by 36" by 36" cubed terrarium. So hard to keep humidity up.


was this before they had herp keepers and other controllers?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

No. Just cheap  I had an older mistking but it didnt work well. I could of done better.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

tarbo96 said:


> No. Just cheap  I had an older mistking but it didnt work well. I could of done better.


I want to try an in wall system 4ft cube fully planted wall to wall with drip wall rain simulation fog the full meal deal! some day!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

First night in the tank! 0.0.5 cristo's exploring the tank! pictures to come!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Some new pictures and videos of one of *TWO *new Babies!!!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

ID on these mushrooms please

Also a FTS to show a bit of grow out.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Some new pictures with some growth! sorry phone picture warning.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Here are a few new pictures


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Full bloom!


----------

